# leftover scraps ?



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all, here is a box made from leftover cutoffs from a tongue drum I made. The box is from a 60+ year old arbor vitae that was growing too close to my house and the lid is figured cherry I took down from a friends yard. The handle is leopard wood.
So happy i decided to use these scraps instead of throwing them in the woodstove.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome design. Great box.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

That is way cool. Great work and design.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome design. Beautiful work. 

J


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## pepe' b (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow - this is great work. - and to think it was sitting the yard just waiting.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that is bad ass. how did you shape the lid?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice and unique work.


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

jack warner said:


> that is bad ass. how did you shape the lid?


I shaped the lid using sureform planes, rasps and sandpaper . Just allot of hand work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is very impressive. I really love this project. I think that the handle really make the lid. Great job.


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks kenbo, I like the handle too bit you better grab it carefully, if you touch any of the four corners you'll know it. That leopard wood sharpens up like a knife edge. A childproof box lid of sorts.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Great looking box. Love it. 

Can you post a pic with the lid removed? Would love to see detail of the opening and how they fit together. Thanks.


----------



## jfwernicke (Jan 11, 2008)

More than great. Museum quality.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd like to see the inside too..... and the other project you mentioned the tongue drum. Awesome what you posted so far


----------



## Dom (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful Craftsmanship....just beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Very ,VERY cool! Really nice work.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm interested in learning how you cut the curves on the sides of the box. I have seen this many times but I draw a blank on how to achieve it. 

Bri


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

midcent' dave said:


> Great looking box. Love it.
> 
> Can you post a pic with the lid removed? Would love to see detail of the opening and how they fit together. Thanks.


I can't post pictures of the inside as the box in currently in a retail store in long island awaiting it's new owner. I only took the pictures of the outside. I'll be making more though and I'll be more thorough with the photos.


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

btyirin said:


> I'm interested in learning how you cut the curves on the sides of the box. I have seen this many times but I draw a blank on how to achieve it.
> 
> Bri


The inside if the box is concaved with the table saw cove jig. The exterior is just a matter of hand planing and sanding untill you achieve the same radius as the interior leaving the sides of the box about 1/2" to 5/8" thick.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the creative design, great work.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

Great use of the scraps.

That's why I usually keep scraps around. 
Still have not made anything of my scrap pile yet. :no:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful piece! I love the handle and lid! :yes:


----------

